# 97 bmw 740il radio trouble



## trble (Jun 14, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hi 
im having trouble with my antenna amp in my 97 bmw 740 il. a few weeks ago i could not get any reception check and put some electronic lube on my antenna amp wires and was working fine. this week reception cut out again. did the same but now nothing cannot pic up any stations. any suggestions or anyone know how to bypass antenna amp since im not using the phone. can i run a direct wire to rear antenna for fm reception. 
thanks for any help


----------

